# ***OFFICIAL*** Luke Rockhold vs. Michael Bisping Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd like to see Bisping win, but this one could go either way. Makes for an exciting fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pains me to say that Bisping will fold, I see Rockhold winning impressively with a finish.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rockhold is going to push Bisping's shit in.
It won't even be close.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rockhold should take this and its not that I feel he'll destroy Bisping but Im still confident he'll win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Go Bisping!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I see rockhold winning this by being slightly superior at everything.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I personally think Bisping surprises the world here. I'm hoping he wins, but I'm pretty confident that this will be a competitive fight from start to finish either way.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Rockhold is on a mission, Bisping is going to tap to strikes


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I enjoy watching Bisping get beat up and I like Rockhold but the odds on this fight are just crazy. Bisping is good and he could win. I love to bet on an underdog ....if it was anybody but Bisping I would.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope he punches the stubble off his face!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rockhold via liver kick.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping via semen in Rockholds hair.... Because he's worth it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have no rooting interest.

I think ROckhold beats Bisping handily, unless he really gets flustered. Rockhold is better in most all areas. If ROckhold comes out on his game, I think he finishes Bisping inside 2 rounds. 

Bisping doesn't beat this level of MW....ever.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Bisping via semen in Rockholds hair.... Because he's worth it.


Lol. We'll christen it the "Bisping Wash and Go Knockout"


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Have no rooting interest.
> 
> I think ROckhold beats Bisping handily, unless he really gets flustered. Rockhold is better in most all areas. If ROckhold comes out on his game, I think he finishes Bisping inside 2 rounds.
> 
> Bisping doesn't beat this level of MW....ever.


This. I think Rockhold beats everyone at MW not named TRT Vitor, and Weidman.

Rockhold vs Machida would be a hell of a fight.

Bisping doesn't stand a chance IMO. He's a high level gate keeper and always folds against the top tier... which Rockhold is.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Rockhold wins here.... But I don't think Bisping folds that easily.

Should be fun and possibly FOTY. Can't wait!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this.

Aside from the Kennedy fight, where Bisping clearly had a bad night, he tends to do well against people who don't have explosive KO power - of which Rockhold does not possess. I'm taking Bisping on a split decision.

I got a gut feeling that if Bisping loses he's gonna hang up his gloves.

For your viewing pleasure here is a vid of Rockhold commentating on the Cung Le v Bisping fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This. I think Rockhold beats everyone at MW not named TRT Vitor, and Weidman.
> 
> Rockhold vs Machida would be a hell of a fight.
> 
> Bisping doesn't stand a chance IMO. He's a high level gate keeper and always folds against the top tier... which Rockhold is.


He had a chance to fight Machida and wanted no part of it, that's why Machida is fighting Dollaway, Rockhold talked his way into a much, much easier fight in Bisping.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Very small percentage of people on this forum giving Bisping a chance. It makes for kind of a boring discussion when most of us are on the same page, haha.

I could see Bisping hanging up his gloves as well if he loses this fight. I'll be cheering for him though.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll be rooting for Bisping too.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can see why Rockhold is favorite but for me he needs to have an exclamation mark first round to make it happen, Bisping is not the most devastating but 'pitter-patter' fighters like him can be a long night for anyone. Bisping even more so with his great grappling defense.

This is a good fight but I wanted to see Machida vs Rockhold.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Really hope Bisping knocks Rockhold out. Unlikely, but would be amazing. Rockhold has been a right dick throughout the build-up to this fight. Would love it if Bisping knocked him down a few pegs.

Just watching the pre-fight press-conference, and who the hell is that hosting it? He's awful, his introductions were terrible.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I really would love to see Bisping win. Somehow can't see it though. Not sure why, just a feeling I have.

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

This is definitely one of those fights where I _want_ my favorite to win badly, I _know_ he _can_ do it, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rockhold has looked killer in his last two fights, if he fights on the same form then Bisping will have a very short night. I'd be over the moon if Bisping somehow pulled off the W though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rockhold takes it with ease unfortunately. Not a huge Bisping fan but Luke has been a complete dick lately so would love to see him taken out.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Really have no idea why everyone is thinking Rockhold takes this and the bookies have him SUCH a big favourite. His last fight he got lucky in a position with Boetch as the fell down that was literally impossible for Tim to get out of and before that he beats the world class costa fu**** philippou. Big deal. Rock hold ain't got shit,he's beaten a few bums and Tim Kennedy and thats about it. Bisping is going to take him apart and finish him in the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Really have no idea why everyone is thinking Rockhold takes this and the bookies have him SUCH a big favourite. His last fight he got lucky in a position with Boetch as the fell down that was literally impossible for Tim to get out of and before that he beats the world class costa fu**** philippou. Big deal. Rock hold ain't got shit,he's beaten a few bums and Tim Kennedy and thats about it. Bisping is going to take him apart and finish him in the 3rd or 4th.


And Rockhold is shitting himself, i can see it. He's wayyyyy out of his comfort zone with the bad blood and talking. He can't handle it, and its going to affect him in the first round. We'll be seeing that look Liddell had when Randy schooled him in their first fight. That "nothing i do is working, what the fu** is going on" look


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Luke Rockhold has beaten Keith Jardine, Paul Bradley, Jessie Taylor, Tim Kennedy, Tim Boetsch, Costas Phillipou and Jacare Souza that is a title shot resume.

He's the only man to stop Paul Bradley and Costa Phillipou who are very tough guys to finish. 

Discounting one of the greatest finishes ever he beat Jacare Souza.

I've been saying for years that I think Rockhold should be facing Anderson Silva 

Bispings last eight wins have been favorable matchups with guys on the downside of their careers. You have to go all the way back to 2007 when he was facing Evans and Hamill for him to take on guys in their prime and he lost both of those fights.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Luke Rockhold has beaten Keith Jardine, Paul Bradley, Jessie Taylor, Tim Kennedy, Tim Boetsch, Costas Phillipou and Jacare Souza that is a title shot resume.
> 
> He's the only man to stop Paul Bradley and Costa Phillipou who are very tough guys to finish.
> 
> ...


Forgot he beat Jacare, thats is a good win. Costa and Bradley hard to finish yeah but limited dudes. 
I just think this Michael Bisping is the best he's ever been, as motivated as ever, and a smarter fighter. The way he took apart Cung Lee was really outstanding. Its the biggest fight of his career and I think he's gona prove most of the doubters wrong. He is far more skilled then people give him credit for, his problem has been some stupid basic mistakes in his losses. He should never have taken the Kennedy fight so soon either. Of all the dudes to fight when your cardio isn't there Kennedy is about the last one in that division. 
As I've said before, I dont like Rockhold because he is too good looking :laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Evans and Hamill for him to take on guys in their prime and he lost both of those fights.


I agree with you for the most part. and I know it's not really relevant but he won a split decision against hammil and lost a split decision robbery to Rashad. I'm a big Rashad fan and I've never liked Bisping but... he won that fight. The man can fight. The odds are stupid.

I still bet on Rockhold but the odds are stupid.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Luke Rockhold has beaten Keith Jardine, Paul Bradley, Jessie Taylor, Tim Kennedy, Tim Boetsch, Costas Phillipou and Jacare Souza that is a title shot resume.
> 
> He's the only man to stop Paul Bradley and Costa Phillipou who are very tough guys to finish.
> 
> ...


One thing that I think is different in todays Bisping then when he lost those close decisions (Chael and Wandy are two more) is power. You can say Cung was on the downslide of his career, but Bisping really funked him up. He's been working on his power with his long layoff, he's talked about that a bit. 
He's taken stick for years for not having knockout power, and I think the type of guy he is that would have got to him. He may not have the one punch knockout power but I reckon he's fixed this issue now and its no longer pitter patter. When previously he's landing large volumes of strikes, guys are able to get through it, and maybe he's not doing enough damage in some of the judges eyes. But now I dont think his opponents can handle this large volume of striking with his added power. 

We'll just have to see has he improved his defence a bit as well, I don't see him losing a decision, its just whether he walks into a big head kick. You'd have to think he's learned his lesson on that and circling into right hands.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I agree with you for the most part. and I know it's not really relevant but he won a split decision against hammil and lost a split decision robbery to Rashad. I'm a big Rashad fan and I've never liked Bisping but... he won that fight. The man can fight. The odds are stupid.
> 
> I still bet on Rockhold but the odds are stupid.


Youre a made man now eh?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Youre a made man now eh?


I don't know what you mean :confused02:

but yes, among the gangsters of my town. I am legendary


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone catch the weigh ins? Goddamn youtube is fcked on my phone. 

Can't wait for this one. Hope bisping destroys him. Pitter patter ftw


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Well hot damn. Bisping is finished now. How does he come back from this? So much for my theory on his power, he looked weak out there


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

First time Bispings been submitted in MMA am I right? Still an awesome fighter in my eyes, but Luke is just on another level to most of the MW division.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No surprises here. I feel for Bisping, as he really has grown on me the last couple of years, but he's never been a top, elite guy. He's very good, but he's not great. And I'm not sure where he goes from here. He's made his money, has his analyst gig, and I see no reason for him to risk further damage to his eye taking gate-keeper fights. 

There comes a time where you have to examine the value of fighting "just because".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No shame on Bisping loss here. Luke is on the roll and technically better anywhere. Bisping will be the forever gatekeeper now, as he wasn't already.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bisping should hang it up. He's achieved what he can in the sport and he's only going to look worse from here on out. No reason to risk more damage to his brain and eye.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Classy in defeat that Mike Bisping...

And damn..... Rockhold is a murderer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Luke really finished strong. That one arm guillotine was impressive.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just as I predicted.
Wasn't even close. Arguably the most one-sided loss of Bisping's career.

Bisping should get one more fight and then hang it up. 
This was his last chance to do something in the division and he failed, and badly. Rockhold isn't even the best in the division (I have Weidman and Jacare ahead of him) and he put an absolute _beatdown_ on Bisping. Still, Bisping has been instrumental in helping the UFC grow internationally, especially in the UK. Hopefully he'll get one more fight and then a front office job with the UFC.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Give Rockhold the winner of Weidman/Belfort.

Saw a gif of the finish and it looked hella impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rockhold vs jacare 2 for title shot. Romero vs Machida if he beats cb for next one.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Rockhold beat him even easier than I thought. I think he's top 3 for sure.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I would like to see bisping beat up costa phillipou next and then have a retirement fight with anderson in a big england show.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Did not watch. Was not able to.

But obviously Bisping had little shot if Luke came anywhere near composed. This is yet another example of when Bisping faces a good mw....he loses and loses badly. He is the model gatekeeper. A loss to Chael was probably his best performance ever. 

Kudos to him for getting paid elite fighter money by promoting himself.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man just got back from the event and what a day
rockhold looked like he was just toying with him and didn't break a sweat.

what was the stoppage in the first for (head-butt?)
we couldn't work it out (and was only 15m away) but looked that way from the replay


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> And Rockhold is shitting himself, i can see it. He's wayyyyy out of his comfort zone with the bad blood and talking. He can't handle it, and its going to affect him in the first round. We'll be seeing that look Liddell had when Randy schooled him in their first fight. That "nothing i do is working, what the fu** is going on" look


Good call here. Rockhold shat himself.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rallyman said:


> man just got back from the event and what a day
> rockhold looked like he was just toying with him and didn't break a sweat.
> 
> what was the stoppage in the first for (head-butt?)
> we couldn't work it out (and was only 15m away) but looked that way from the replay





> “I’ve got to be careful about how I word this, because he beat me fair and square,” said Bisping, “but I can’t really remember anything after the headbutt, to be honest. But that’s the way it goes. We’re in there and we’re punching and we’re kicking, and heads clash. I doubt it was intentional. But it certainly did affect things.”


:happy02:

Seriously Bisping fans defend your boy here. Say what you want about Tito Ortiz but atleast his lies aren't clearly contradict-able.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't invite them because you know they will. Bisping and his fans have an excuse after every loss. Bisping got his ass kicked. He looked like he didn't belong in there. It's kind of awesome knowing that he'll never have a win over a top ten opponent. Just puts the stamp on his legacy as one of the most overrated fighters in the history of the organization.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Was the fight good?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It was apparently the card of the year.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're into finishing fights then yes, this was your card. 11/11. Unbelievable. raise01:

It was clear after the first three minutes that Bisping had nothing for Rockhold - I don't know if he noticed, but Bisping was hurt bad after a body kick in the first. 

Though I wanted Rockhold to lose, at least it didn't end in round one.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping lasted longer than Jardine, Costa, Boetsch...no shame in losing to a fighter that's destined to hold the gold.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He didn't beat weidman though


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He beat Bisping with one arm though


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Weidman could snort snot on bisping and finish him, the Chris is unbeatable and that is undeniable.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So bummed by this result. It effectively ends any chance of ever seeing bisping fight for the gold. But Luke was far too good tbh. Wasn't even close.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Good call here. Rockhold shat himself.


He did. Then he walked out to the ring, and performed brilliantly, his bowels empty, allowing a total zen status. Shitting himself, will now be his pre fight ritual!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Rockhold made Bisping tap by applying insane pressure on his cervical instead of strangling him. Look how he used his right arm to push himself up, bending Bisping's neck and spine. I think Bisping tapped due to outstanding pain before actually feeling he was going out.

Awesome confidence & techinique by Rockhold.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That was impressive. Managed to hit two beautiful consecutive headkicks. If Rockhold doesn't get the next shot, he should get Machida vs CB winner.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think Rockhold made Bisping tap by applying insane pressure on his cervical instead of strangling him. Look how he used his right arm to push himself up, bending Bisping's neck and spine. I think Bisping tapped due to outstanding pain before actually feeling he was going out.
> 
> Awesome confidence & techinique by Rockhold.


Indeed, won't be doubting this dude again. Boys got skills!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

CupCake said:


> Pains me to say that Bisping will fold, I see Rockhold winning impressively with a finish.



...Yeah, same here. Rockhold is the bigger, more powerful striker. Luke has fight-stopping kicks. I get the feeling Luke will catch Bis with something nasty and close him out...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Yeah, same here. Rockhold is the bigger, more powerful striker. Luke has fight-stopping kicks. I get the feeling Luke will catch Bis with something nasty and close him out...


Uncanny prediction :thumbsup:

I was wrong. the odds were not stupid. I'm glad I was able to overcome my compulsion to bet on underdogs.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gutted over the result. Props for Rockhold for giving Bisping respect immediately though, class act.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

There was a clear size difference here aswell, usually Bisping matches up with anybody at 185 size-wise but he looked like a small MW last night, not sure if that's because Bisping was actually smaller than previously seen or Rockhold really is that big.. or a combination of both.

Anyway, it's a real shame but Bisping was resorting to diving in with big punches because Luke was able to get out of jab range so easily, in fairness it was an easy win for Rockhold who I suspect will beat Weidman handily when the time comes, very very impressed with Rockhold, nobody has done that to Bisping, ever.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

gazh said:


> There was a clear size difference here aswell, usually Bisping matches up with anybody at 185 size-wise but he looked like a small MW last night, not sure if that's because Bisping was actually smaller than previously seen or Rockhold really is that big.. or a combination of both.
> 
> Anyway, it's a real shame but Bisping was resorting to diving in with big punches because Luke was able to get out of jab range so easily, in fairness it was an easy win for Rockhold who I suspect will beat Weidman handily when the time comes, very very impressed with Rockhold, nobody has done that to Bisping, ever.


I would say Rockhold is just big, Bisping started his career at lhw and has never been outsized before at mw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, MMA fans. Weidman is officially old news and Rockhold is the uncrowned UFC MW champion. Sometimes I wonder if we're really so different from pro-wrestling fans. 

Luke is a top notch fighter, but I'm not going to ignore the fact he got his clock cleaned by Vitor. Bisping isn't exactly second in line to the throne as far as contenders go. I'd like to see Rockhold fight someone like Machida or rematch Vitor/Jacare before I even mention the name Weidman.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I see Luke as a future champion, but that won't stop me laughing if he got busted for elevated testosterone given Bisping's past fights in the UFC


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, MMA fans. Weidman is officially old news and Rockhold is the uncrowned UFC MW champion. Sometimes I wonder if we're really so different from pro-wrestling fans.
> 
> Luke is a top notch fighter, but I'm not going to ignore the fact he got his clock cleaned by Vitor. Bisping isn't exactly second in line to the throne as far as contenders go. I'd like to see Rockhold fight someone like Machida or rematch Vitor/Jacare before I even mention the name Weidman.


Not sure if your comment is aimed at me but I'll answer anyway.

Weidman certainly isn't old news to me, but from Rockholds performance last night I'll go out on a limb and say he takes Weidman.

The way he won was impressive, not just that he won, Bisping has lost twice before in devastating fashion (Vitor, Hendo) but neither were as impressive as this because Bisping was competing well against the afore mentioned before he was stopped, in this fight he never really looked in the fight, Luke was just too long and fast. I suspect he'll be able to keep any MW not on TRT at distance with his kicks and he has shown how dangerous and fast he is on the ground.

For me he is the number one contender now (after Vitor), He has already beaten Jacare (seems to be the only other fighter mentioned as the next contender) and made Bisping look very average, something other fighters haven't been able to do. You could match him up with Machida (who wants to see Machida-Weidman again?) but I'd rather just see him get Weidman after he gets done with Estrogen Vitor.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Rockhold beat him even easier than I thought. I think he's top 3 for sure.


It looked like an amateur vs a UFC fighter, but Ive always thought bisping was crap. If the UFC was not so into taking over other countries then Bisping would be in Bella where honestly he would do better and probably get paid more eventually.

Bisping is such a tool. Rockhold wont beat Weidman IMO but he deserves the opportunity, he's earned it not that that means anything lol.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> It looked like an amateur vs a UFC fighter, but Ive always thought bisping was crap. If the UFC was not so into taking over other countries then Bisping would be in Bella where honestly he would do better and probably get paid more eventually.
> 
> Bisping is such a tool. Rockhold wont beat Weidman IMO but he deserves the opportunity, he's earned it not that that means anything lol.


Have you ever thought that your personal feelings (calling him a tool) about Bisping cloud your judgement when it comes to objectively breaking down his skills and accomplishments? (saying he should be in Bellator)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

gazh said:


> Not sure if your comment is aimed at me but I'll answer anyway.
> 
> Weidman certainly isn't old news to me, but from Rockholds performance last night I'll go out on a limb and say he takes Weidman.
> 
> ...


He 'beat' Jacare three years ago in a close decision that I and many others thought he lost, since that time Jacare has improved immensely and is on a seven fight winning streak and just finished a much better fighter than Bisping in Mousasi. 

Not to mention Luke actually turned down the Machida fight, the UFC wanted to do Machida vs. Rockhold but Rockhold wanted no part of it and talked his way into a fight with Bisping.

Weidman/Belfort
Jacare/Romero
Machida/Rockhold

Those are the fights to make, winner of Weidman/Belfort fights the winner of Jacare/Romero in the summer, Machida and Rockhold can fight in the late spring early summer and get the winner of the Weidman/Belfort vs. Jacare/Romero fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> Have you ever thought that your personal feelings (calling him a tool) about Bisping cloud your judgement when it comes to objectively breaking down his skills and accomplishments? (saying he should be in Bellator)


Nope, plenty of fighters I think are assholes are on my list as top fighters. Bisping cant beat the top fighters in the UFC, he's not skilled enough.

He could however obtain a belt over at bella, he might even be able to hold it long enough to make some good cash but he's not a UFC champion caliber fighter and he never will be.


I wasn't even aware Bisping has fans other than the English who Im sure only clap out of obligation.:confused04:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

LL said:


> He 'beat' Jacare three years ago in a close decision that I and many others thought he lost, since that time Jacare has improved immensely and is on a seven fight winning streak and just finished a much better fighter than Bisping in Mousasi.
> 
> Not to mention Luke actually turned down the Machida fight, the UFC wanted to do Machida vs. Rockhold but Rockhold wanted no part of it and talked his way into a fight with Bisping.
> 
> ...


I agree Jacare has improved, but I'd say Rockhold has even more so, I'd also favour Bisping over Mousasi.

For me Rockhold has the momentum, I'd suspect more people would be into Weidman-Rockhold after this weekend.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Nope, plenty of fighters I think are assholes are on my list as top fighters. Bisping cant beat the top fighters in the UFC, he's not skilled enough.
> 
> He could however obtain a belt over at bella, he might even be able to hold it long enough to make some good cash but *he's not a UFC champion caliber fighter and he never will be.
> *
> ...


Bisping detractors seem to build up this story in their heads though, who is saying Bisping is Anderson Silva or Chris Weidman?

Bisping is a perennial top-10 guy.. that has always been good enough for me.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> I agree Jacare has improved, but I'd say Rockhold has even more so, I'd also favour Bisping over Mousasi.
> 
> For me Rockhold has the momentum, I'd suspect more people would be into Weidman-Rockhold after this weekend.


Im hoping they put Bisping in with Mousasi, another over inflated fighter. For the record Id probably take Mousasi.


How would they bill this?

*Clash of the Underachievers?*

Bisping is not a top ten fighter and has no business in the top ten.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Im hoping they put Bisping in with Mousasi, another over inflated fighter. For the record Id probably take Mousasi.
> 
> 
> How would they bill this?
> ...


I would say neither are underachievers, i would say both have achieved as much as they should considering there overall skill level. In fact, Bisping was 1 fight away from a title shot a few times, i think he overachieved in his career.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> I would say neither are underachievers, i would say both have achieved as much as they should considering there overall skill level. In fact, Bisping was 1 fight away from a title shot a few times, i think he overachieved in his career.


ouch..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Bisping is not a top ten fighter and has no business in the top ten.


I'll take the word of the industry experts who place their votes for the UFC rankings over your seemingly biased opinion. Bisping is a long time top-10 fighter and has consistently been top-10 since the inception of the ranking system.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I would say neither are underachievers, i would say both have achieved as much as they should considering there overall skill level. In fact, Bisping was 1 fight away from a title shot a few times, i think he overachieved in his career.


^^^^^ Exactly. They are top at a top org by their merits. The fact there are better fighters doesn't make them underachievers in any way.
It's like the tons of criticism Massa and Barrichelo received for not being the next Ayrton Senna. Man, they were still driving among the elite drivers of the world making millions, but because they never been champions they are "underachievers"? Nonsense.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> I'll take the word of the industry experts who place their votes for the UFC rankings over your seemingly biased opinion. Bisping is a long time top-10 fighter and has consistently been top-10 since the inception of the ranking system.


Yeah because they aren't bias HA HA HAHAHAHAHA!

The rankings are a shill, everyone knows that. What experts are you referring to though? I dont think sports writers should be considered "experts" at mixed martial arts...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Yeah because they aren't bias HA HA HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> The rankings are a shill, everyone knows that. What experts are you referring to though? I dont think sports writers should be considered "experts" at mixed martial arts...


Let's put it this way..sports writers or slapshot poster on MMA Forum?

Michael Bisping is a perennial top-10 fighter in the UFC, there's plenty of evidence to back this up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

gazh said:


> I agree Jacare has improved, but I'd say Rockhold has even more so, I'd also favour Bisping over Mousasi.
> 
> For me Rockhold has the momentum, I'd suspect more people would be into Weidman-Rockhold after this weekend.


Rockhold has the momentum right now because he just fought last night, Jacare fought in September. Since their fight Luke was on the wrong end of one of the most spectacular finishes we've ever seen and Jacare has tore everyone he's come into contact apart and he's done it against better competition. They should probably just rematch to end all the debate but Jacare and Rockhold are both great contenders to Weidman's throne.

I also can't see Bisping beating Mousasi, Bisping's volume punching style isn't gonna work on someone as good as Gegard and his chin is far superior, Mousasi would eventually catch him or soundly out-strike him.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

LL said:


> *Rockhold has the momentum right now because he just fought last night*, Jacare fought in September. Since their fight Luke was on the wrong end of one of the most spectacular finishes we've ever seen and Jacare has tore everyone he's come into contact apart and he's done it against better competition. They should probably just rematch to end all the debate but Jacare and Rockhold are both great contenders to Weidman's throne.
> 
> I also can't see Bisping beating Mousasi, Bisping's volume punching style isn't gonna work on someone as good as Gegard and his chin is far superior, Mousasi would eventually catch him or soundly out-strike him.


I actually agree but dollars make sense, I have little interest in Jacare and would much rather see Rockhold-Weidman as it poses a great challenge for Weidman that I don't see coming from Jacare.

As for Bisping-Mousasi, opinions are like arseholes I guess but I see Bisping staying out of range and jabbing Mousasi all night long with a few scary moments inbetween. Mousasi couldn't get near Machida, not saying Bisping is on Machida's level but I think it'd look somewhat similar.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Bisping lasted longer than Jardine, Costa, Boetsch...no shame in losing to a fighter that's destined to hold the gold.


haha

Bisping fans are great. "he lasted longer than a washed up can, and 2 older avg fighters" No shame in that! Bisping's losses get praised. Hell his loss to Sonnen was his best fight of his career. He is a Hero for getting Knocked out by TRT Vitor. Bisping did well at selling himself as better than he was. He was always a solid fighter, a nice career. But not a great fighter. A guy who will be remembered for beating maybe 1 borderline top 10 fighter in his whole career. While losing badly to anyone ranked higher than himself. Astonishing that he was a top 10 ranked MW for probably 90% of his career yet never beat a guy ranked above him. And hardly if ever beat a top 10. I guess he was top 10 by default. 

I hope they do Jacare/Rockhold 2

I hope Bisping sticks around to hold down the gate. Mousasi or maybe even Uriah Hall if he looks impressive vs Consta would be logical. Those 2 would be hard to talk shit to though, haha. But perhaps Bisping should focus less on his yappin.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> Let's put it this way..sports writers or slapshot poster on MMA Forum?
> 
> Michael Bisping is a perennial top-10 fighter in the UFC, there's plenty of evidence to back this up.


What "plenty of evidence" are you speaking around but not presenting? The biggest win of his entire career is over a 42 year old Cung Le 4FS and lets be honest if that fight happened wile Le was in his prime he would have put a beating on Bisping..

Top ten can be kind of loosey goosey but Bisping doesn't belong there, maybe if he had actually beat someone who's in the top ten or not forty two Id consider it.

Who has he beat or whatever that would justify him being in the top ten when the division is this staked? I just dont see it, he's there so UK fans have someone to cheer for til someone with real talent come along imo.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

slapshot said:


> What "plenty of evidence" are you speaking around but not presenting? The biggest win of his entire career is over a 42 year old Cung Le 4FS and lets be honest if that fight happened wile Le was in his prime he would have put a beating on Bisping..
> 
> Top ten can be kind of loosey goosey but Bisping doesn't belong there, maybe if he had actually beat someone who's in the top ten or not forty two Id consider it.
> 
> Who has he beat or whatever that would justify him being in the top ten when the division is this staked? I just dont see it, he's there so UK fans have someone to cheer for til someone with real talent come along.


I'm just about out of insightful things to say at this point so this will be my last post for the night, but the best evidence to support a statement such as "Michael Bisping Is Top-10" would be the actual archived official rankings themselves, I really can't be arsed at this point to traipse up a link from google but I'd be fairly certain that since the inception of the official rankings Michael Bisping will be top-10 more often than he is not.

I assume the majority of detractors are Americans here and have to say the vitriol I've read leaves a bitter taste in my mouth, seemingly taking any small opportunity to bash Bisping or drop a snide comment here and there only serves to reinforce our opposite ends of the spectrum. I consider myself a relatively balanced and reasonable poster, I may make the occasion joke but in general I respect and like all fighters, the same can't be said for some of the posters in this thread.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> The way he won was impressive, not just that he won, Bisping has lost twice before in devastating fashion (Vitor, Hendo) but neither were as impressive as this because Bisping was competing well against the afore mentioned before he was stopped, in this fight he never really looked in the fight, Luke was just too long and fast. I suspect he'll be able to keep any MW not on TRT at distance with his kicks and he has shown how dangerous and fast he is on the ground.


I don't understand what Bisping fans don't understand here.

The guys he fought who were dangerous top ranked guys....he got brutalized. Hendo, Vitor, Rockhold. Wandy did not finish him but dropped him and hit him a lot. Bisping is a very hittable fighter. He touts his little kickboxing undefeated record vs. no one. But he is very hittable and has little finishing power. The guys he could out cardio he beat. The guys he could wrestle, he beat. The guys that just were not very good he beat. 

Key Losses:
1. Rockhold - Finish-Rocked-Then Choke
2. TRT Vitor - Kicked in the head.
3. Hendo - H Bombed as he ran around scared leaving his Jaw up for an excellent GIF.
4. Wandy - was a solid fight but Wandy was 1-5 in his last six fights. He went on to get KO'd by Leban after beating Bisping. 
5. TIM KENNEDY - A good fighter, but not great. Utterly dominated him.
6. Chael Sonnen - A surprise close loss to Chael was probably BIsping's best fight. 
7. Rashad, before he was Rashad. Still a solid performance, 2 youngsters at the time. 
8. Matt Hamill - Bisping won by Robbery. One of the more referenced robberies in UFC history. 

BEST WINS OF CAREER RANKED

This is hard to even get started...(thinking hard). Who gets the title of Bisping's best win? Too many good candidates. 

1. Brian Stann - other than losing bad to Chael, was on a KO tear. Problem was, he had little ground game...

2. Chris Leban - In the UK. Middle of zombie Leban run, 2-2 in his last 4 but coming off that crazy Terry Martin KO. Leban tested positive and spiraled into a depression of booze and pills. 

3. Alan Belcher - Coming off a one-sided loss to Okami. Was a solid fighter. Was poked in the eye to end the fight...hasn't fought since.

4. Jason Miller 

5. Cung Le: 42 years old movie star.

6. Ross Pointon

7. Chainsaw McCarthey

Most all of his wins are guys who were soon cut from the UFC or retired soon after. It really is hilarious if you go down the list..


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

LL said:


> Weidman/Belfort
> Jacare/Romero
> Machida/Rockhold


Perfect.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I remember giving him the Sonnen fight (wasn't a robbery though), so I'm ok with calling him a (fringe) Top10.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Bisping did last longer than Luke against ViTRTor though... :wink03:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess you could say that Bisping was top ten because he beat everyone outside of the top ten. I would never rank him anywhere past that # 10 spot though. He NEVER beat a top ten ranked opponent, ever. I couldn't believe people actually had him in the top five at one point.

Bisping is someone who has benefited greatly from marketing himself and having the UFC on his side. I mean, the guy has never fought for a title, never been a top five ranked fighter yet main evented several events and is one of the UFC's highest paid fighters. He's the epitome of the UFC machine. They tried to make him a contender to keep the interest of the UK fanbase and they failed because he simply wasn't good enough. Yet each time the UFC tried to bill him as a contender, a top five guy, and he never was. And most of the English fans bought into the hype that Bisping was actually a contender in the division. At best Bisping was a fringe top ten fighter. 

Easily one of the most overrated fighters in the history of the organization.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... he deserved to be top ten because mw was total shit for quite a while, not many people had wins over top ten fighters, they were all not fighting each other and being fed cans so they string together the 3-5 wins required to fight Silva. 

When Mark Munoz or Damien Maia are in your top 5... i don't see any problem with Bisping there too.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

gazh said:


> I'm just about out of insightful things to say at this point so this will be my last post for the night, but the best evidence to support a statement such as "Michael Bisping Is Top-10" would be the actual archived official rankings themselves, I really can't be arsed at this point to traipse up a link from google but I'd be fairly certain that since the inception of the official rankings Michael Bisping will be top-10 more often than he is not.
> 
> I assume the majority of detractors are Americans here and have to say the vitriol I've read leaves a bitter taste in my mouth, seemingly taking any small opportunity to bash Bisping or drop a snide comment here and there only serves to reinforce our opposite ends of the spectrum. I consider myself a relatively balanced and reasonable poster, I may make the occasion joke but in general I respect and like all fighters, the same can't be said for some of the posters in this thread.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


So for proof, you offer that because he was on the top 10 list in the past thats evidence he should be on the list now?

By what merits? Your opinion doesn't make me bitter because its yours or because its based in something logical or plausibility, its the exact opposite.

Show me something tangible that would hold up under scrutiny and ill be open to changing my mind.

As far as trashing fighters goes, fun fact is Ive been one of the only members who thinks it should be infarctable, I think Im the only one who actually took the time to debate it with staff. 

So wile I admire your stance, I actually gave it a go with staff.. have you? 

Also I dont think you are a bad poster at all and dont have any issues with you as a person, I just vehemently disagree about Bisping.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm withholding judgement until Rockhold's pee and blood comes back clean.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow typical Bisping crying like a bitch by the end of the first round, I'm glad I got my wish and he was finished in the second. Time to release the overrated gatekeeper or else allow him to do some adult undergarment commercials or something. Please no front office or commentating job he would be as awful at that as he was fighting a top 15 MW.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I guess you could say that Bisping was top ten because he beat everyone outside of the top ten. I would never rank him anywhere past that # 10 spot though. He NEVER beat a top ten ranked opponent, ever. I couldn't believe people actually had him in the top five at one point.
> 
> Bisping is someone who has benefited greatly from marketing himself and having the UFC on his side. I mean, the guy has never fought for a title, never been a top five ranked fighter yet main evented several events and is one of the UFC's highest paid fighters. He's the epitome of the UFC machine. They tried to make him a contender to keep the interest of the UK fanbase and they failed because he simply wasn't good enough. Yet each time the UFC tried to bill him as a contender, a top five guy, and he never was. And most of the English fans bought into the hype that Bisping was actually a contender in the division. At best Bisping was a fringe top ten fighter.
> 
> Easily one of the most overrated fighters in the history of the organization.


I agree completely, although at times in his past I had no issue ranking him up to as high as 6 or so. The division wasn't the strongest at points. But yeah, agreed. The nice thing about all that is it always made me enjoy watching Bisping lose even more. :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> I agree completely, although at times in his past I had no issue ranking him up to as high as 6 or so. The division wasn't the strongest at points. But yeah, agreed. The nice thing about all that is it always made me enjoy watching Bisping lose even more. :thumb02:


Its a completely different weight class now though. Back in the day sure but now I just cant place him there. 

Whats everyones top ten list look like at MW anyway? Ill post mine in a few but I have some honey do's to get done first.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Weidman
Jacare
Rockhold
Machida
Belfort
Silva
Romero
Kennedy
Mousasi
Leites


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> Weidman
> Jacare
> Rockhold
> Machida
> ...


I wanna see whittaker go at some of these guys at mw now, specifically mousasi and kennedy. Also I have cb on the lsit instead of leites


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Well... he deserved to be top ten because mw was total shit for quite a while, not many people had wins over top ten fighters, they were all not fighting each other and being fed cans so they string together the 3-5 wins required to fight Silva.
> 
> When Mark Munoz or Damien Maia are in your top 5... i don't see any problem with Bisping there too.


I see your point but Munoz and Maia at least have wins in the top ten in the MW division. Bisping? He's literally never beaten a ranked opponent. Not a single one. I just think it's interesting that a guy whose countrymen tout as a top five or top ten contender literally throughout his entire career has never beaten a ranked fighter.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Its a completely different weight class now though. Back in the day sure but now I just cant place him there.


For sure. I never ranked him that high, I just wouldn't argue much if others had him a tad higher, that's all.

Either way, I love seeing him lose. haha


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Its a completely different weight class now though. Back in the day sure but now I just cant place him there.
> 
> Whats everyones top ten list look like at MW anyway? Ill post mine in a few but I have some honey do's to get done first.


Chris Weidman (c)
1. Vitor Belfort
2. Lyoto Machida
3. Jacare Souza
4. Luke Rockhold
5. Anderson Silva
6. Yoel Romero
7. Tim Kennedy
8. CB Dollaway
9. Thales Leites
10. Michael Bisping


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

1. Chris Weidman	

2. Anderson Silva	
3. Vitor Belfort	
4.Lyoto Machida	
5."Jacare" Souza	
6.Luke Rockhold	
7.Tim Kennedy	
8.Gegard Mousasi	
9.Yoel "Soldier of God" Romero 
10.Thales Leites
11.Costantinos Philippou
12.Boetsch
13.Bisping
14.CB Dollaway


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Gotta say it, I was really impressed with Rockhold! Not many guys can go in there with Bisping and make it look like an easy fight and Luke did exactly that. Bisping had nothing on him, I was surprised. I was expecting it to be a little more competitive. 

I don't wanna see Rockhold vs Jacare but I can see the UFC setting this up as a title shot eliminator. I think Jacare has done more than enough to earn his title shot though. He is on an impressive 7 fight win streak. 

Give Jacare the next shot and give Luke the winner of Machida/Dollaway! I think Rockhold needs one more fight before getting a title shot.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I wanna see whittaker go at some of these guys at mw now, specifically mousasi and kennedy. Also I have cb on the lsit instead of leites


Whittaker was damn impressive. He took some serious digs from Hester and shrugged them off like they never even happened. Hester hits pretty hard too.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> 1. Chris Weidman
> 
> 2. Anderson Silva
> 3. Vitor Belfort
> ...


I don't see a big issue putting Bisping ahead of Leites on that list. Since his return to the UFC, Leites has no Top10 win either, Boetsch lost to Philippou who lost to Franics Carmont. So Bisping, Leites, Philippou and Boetsch can be put at random in the Top 10-13, putting Bisping at #10 doesn't seem crazy to me.

And how do you have Kennedy ahead of Romero when he lost to him and has no better wins and Romero no worse losses¿

You could also argue (I won't) about a Top10 placing for Mousasi whose best win in the last 5 years is Muñoz who isn't even on your list anymore.


1. Chris Weidman	

2. Anderson Silva (I wouldn't have a problem to put him further down due to inactivity)	
3. Vitor Belfort	
4. Lyoto Machida	
5. "Jacare" Souza	
6. Luke Rockhold	
7. Yoel Romero 
8. Tim Kennedy	
9. Gegard Mousasi	
10. Michael Bisping (with his performance against Sonnen which I had as a win)

Works for me.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> I don't see a big issue putting Bisping ahead of Leites on that list. Since his return to the UFC, Leites has no Top10 win either, Boetsch lost to Philippou who lost to Franics Carmont. So Bisping, Leites, Philippou and Boetsch can be put at random in the Top 10-13, putting Bisping at #10 doesn't seem crazy to me.
> 
> And how do you have Kennedy ahead of Romero when he lost to him and has no better wins and Romero no worse losses¿
> 
> ...


1. Chris Weidman	

2. Anderson Silva	
3. Vitor Belfort	
4.Lyoto Machida	
5."Jacare" Souza	
6.Luke Rockhold	
7.Tim Kennedy	
8.Gegard Mousasi	
9.Yoel "Soldier of God" Romero 
10.Thales Leites
11.Costantinos Philippou
12.Boetsch
13.Bisping
14.CB Dollaway

Hay I guess, nevermind that the only fighter on that list Bisping could beat is CB Dollaway..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

slapshot said:


> 1. Chris Weidman
> 
> 2. Anderson Silva
> 3. Vitor Belfort
> ...







Of course, Bisping would have no chance at beating Philippou who got beat by that monster of a fighter that is Francis Carmont... :confused02:

And still no explanation of why Kennedy is ahead of Romero on your list when these two fighters have already fought against each other in recent times and Romero won that fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Voiceless said:


> I don't see a big issue putting Bisping ahead of Leites on that list. Since his return to the UFC, Leites has no Top10 win either, Boetsch lost to Philippou who lost to Franics Carmont. So Bisping, Leites, Philippou and Boetsch can be put at random in the Top 10-13, putting Bisping at #10 doesn't seem crazy to me.
> 
> And how do you have Kennedy ahead of Romero when he lost to him and has no better wins and Romero no worse losses¿
> 
> ...


The Sonnen fight which he lost was two years ago...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Looks like Cupcake and I nailed this one. It did seem pretty obvious.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

LL said:


> The Sonnen fight which he lost was two years ago...


So what¿ It was a razor thin decision. I gave it to Bisping, but have no problems with Sonnen officially getting the nod. But him not getting dominated by the mighty Sonnen showed that Bisping can fight on a comparable level. That's why considering Bisping a fringe Top10 works for me.

Who do you have compulsively above him¿ Leites's best win is Carmont. Is that that much better than Le¿ Philippou even lost to Carmont. Who has Bisping lost to that can be considered below Carmont¿

I mean, I have no problems with lists that don't have Bisping necessarily in the Top10, but why do people think it's so crazy to have him on #10¿


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Looks like Cupcake and I nailed this one. It did seem pretty obvious.


raise01:

All bow down to the modern day fukin Nostradamus.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> raise01:
> 
> All bow down to the modern day fukin Nostradamus.


ROFL.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Looks like Cupcake and I nailed this one. It did seem pretty obvious.



Since you both are that in sync, ask her some tips on how to post quotes, instead of going all the way around to publish a screenshot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Looks like Cupcake and I nailed this one. It did seem pretty obvious.


It would be even more impressive if you nailed it before the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Whittaker was damn impressive. He took some serious digs from Hester and shrugged them off like they never even happened. Hester hits pretty hard too.


How he took that spinning back elbow like it was nothing i'll never know. Also I predicted 10/11 fights accurate brutalKO wheres my parade.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It's even more amazing considering how he has reacted to lesser shots in the past. I had Hester winning that, very impressive stuff from him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He was awful against stephen thompson maybe he learned something from that disaster, also going up in weight seems to have helped him overall.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I was surprised at how much better Rockhold looked than Bisping. It was like they were leagues apart.

So dissappointed but I honestly didnt see how Bisping could win this. I at least hoped it would be competitive though.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

That was so ******* damn impressive, the guy is one bad ass mother ****er.

I really hope he fights Weidman either for the title fight or for the n1 contender spot(if he loses), as that fight would be epic.

Both guys are big for the division, both guys are super calm, both guys have great skills standing up or on the mat.

On the mat i would say they are more or less equal from what i've seen so far, and on the feet its going to be kicks vs hands, give me that fight already


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> I was surprised at how much better Rockhold looked than Bisping. It was like they were leagues apart.
> 
> So dissappointed but I honestly didnt see how Bisping could win this. I at least hoped it would be competitive though.


Yeah the biggest disappointment was how inferior he looked. I guess this is why he never got that title shot, when he got to the elite competition he is just not gifted enough to compete with them. I wonder how he's going to react after the dust has settled.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> How he took that spinning back elbow like it was nothing i'll never know. Also I predicted 10/11 fights accurate brutalKO wheres my parade.


found one your speed.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bisping is such a tool. If he doesn't remember anything that happened in the first round after the headbutt how could he say he thought it was a close round directly after the fight? It wasn't even a competitive round. He had absolutely nothing for Rockhold and looked like the fighter he truly is against the elite. Bisping just always seems to think there is some conspiracy in his losses and can't accept them like a real sportsman. He's just making up excuses AGAIN. You Brits should be EMBARRASSED that this piece of shit is the face of English MMA.

I had very little respect for Bisping to begin with, but he was starting to grow on me. 
Now he's just back at the bottom. Hope nothing but the worst for a guy like that.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Luke vs Weidman should happen and will be a very interesting fight. A bit disappointed w/ The Count, but it's nothing we didn't expect with the arsenal he has. Luke is simply more well rounded with a wider array of weapons.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

TanyaJade said:


> Bisping is such a tool. If he doesn't remember anything that happened in the first round after the headbutt how could he say he thought it was a close round directly after the fight? It wasn't even a competitive round. He had absolutely nothing for Rockhold and looked like the fighter he truly is against the elite. Bisping just always seems to think there is some conspiracy in his losses and can't accept them like a real sportsman. He's just making up excuses AGAIN. You Brits should be EMBARRASSED that this piece of shit is the face of English MMA.
> 
> I had very little respect for Bisping to begin with, but he was starting to grow on me.
> Now he's just back at the bottom. Hope nothing but the worst for a guy like that.


I've not seen any of the post fight interviews RE the head butt. Didn't look like something that would cause memory loss though, especially where it landed.

He has had reason to make excuses in the past though in regards to TRT. Not that I think TRT played much part in any of his defeats but if i was him I'd whinge about it too.

The fact is he looked a step bellow Rockhold in this fight, even before the headbutt, and as a Bisping fan, that really pains me to say.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I expected Luke to come forward a bit more and for him to potentially bully Bisping, or get surprisingly outboxed or grappled against the cage.

Luke's style was unpredictable. He was content to make it a boring fight at first in order to frustrate Bisping. My brother said "He's making Bisping look stupid here" but I still had Bisping ahead since he was the only one throwing anything.

When Luke then started throwing some stuff in, Bisping clearly had nothing to give back. Luke was able to sit on the outside and kick, where as if Bisping tried the same thing he'd have been taken down.

I reckon now Rockhold has established himself as a UFC elite. He's been ridiculously impressive in his recent fights and is proving to be much better than those he faces. I'd like to see them quickly put together the Jacare rematch cause either Jacare or Rockhold Vs Weidman for the title is an amazing prospect.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

> RD1
> Luke Rockhold 12 of 30 - 40%
> Michael Bisping 14 of 60 - 23%
> RD2
> ...


 http://www.fightmetric.com/fight-details/3d741cee0dffe165

It looked to me like Rockhold won the first and obviously he was landing and throwing at about the same pace, he just landed better shots IMO.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If that's a response to me, I only had Bisping up for like 3 minutes of the first, then Rockhold put out a few kicks and it swung it to him instantly.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I think Michael Bisping did his own head in with his trash talk. I think he just over egged the pudding with the fake hatred and nasty threatening posturing. Rockhold just killed it with cold contempt and disdain both before and during the fight. I thought Michael Bisping was flapping around like a toddler during the 1st round, he seemed to me totally in the wrong head space. Just my opinion, I'm not down on the guy I just thought he had a bad days at the office. Sometimes if you don't respond to someone spouting shit they are just left with their own stupid words in their head.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> *Really hope Bisping knocks Rockhold out.* Unlikely, but would be amazing. Rockhold has been a right dick throughout the build-up to this fight. Would love it if Bisping knocked him down a few pegs.
> 
> Just watching the pre-fight press-conference, and who the hell is that hosting it? He's awful, his introductions were terrible.


Sorry for the necro thread.

You had to wait a while for this one Dan so I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This is a beautiful read if you've been a long-time Bisping fan on this forum, just bumping for Bisping fans to read, pages 7-10 are particularly juicy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> This is a beautiful read if you've been a long-time Bisping fan on this forum, just bumping for Bisping fans to read, pages 7-10 are particularly juicy.


I've watched this fight a few times since.

What gets me is the foggy memory people have when recalling it. People tend to say that Rockhold destroyed Bisping.

The fight was 100% competitive up until the headbutt, in fact if you were to stop the fight at the point you would have to score it for Bisping. It was all one way traffic after the headbutt - he had blood going into his good eye effectively reducing his vision in both eyes.

This fight in no way indicated that Rockhold was better than Bisping, it just proved that Rockhold could finish a half blind fighter :happy01:Well done Luke!:happy01:


----------

